# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Rodaonice u Osijeku

## BHany

U Osijeku započinje realizacija *Rodaonica*, projekta osmišljenog tako da uključuje sve Rodine edukativne radionice, a s ciljem da obuhvatimo što veći broj tema i pružimo informacije što većem broju roditelja, kao i svima onima koji se u svom svakodnevnom životu i radu susreću s djecom.

Tijekom listopada, studenog i prosinca *u prostorijama Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice u Osijeku*, održavat će se radionice prema slijedećem rasporedu:

*1. hospitalizacija djece - 17.10. 2008.
2. autosjedalice - 22.10. 2008.
3. mala škola dojenja - 6.11.2008.
4. odgovorno roditeljstvo - 25.11. 2008. 
5. platnene pelene - 9.12. 2008.*


*****


Tako će se *u petak, 17. listopada 2008. u 18 sati*, u prostorijama *Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice*, Europska avenija 24, po prvi puta *u Osijeku*, održati radionica pod nazivom _Kako pripremiti dijete za liječnički pregled i hospitalizaciju/Prava i potrebe djece pacijenata._

_Roditelji, stručne osobe koje dolaze u kontakt s djecom u ovom periodu te ostali zainteresirani, moći će na ovoj radionici saznati koliko je prethodna pravilna priprema, kao i neodvajanje roditelja od hospitaliziranog djeteta,  važna kako bi se izbjegle moguća traumatična iskustva, smanjio stres i njegove posljedice, odnosno kako bi izbjegli negativna ili čak zastrašujuća iskustva koja mogu izazvati različite smetnje,  te kako se dijete ne bi ni u jednom trenutku osjećalo uplašeno, bespomoćno, iznevjereno ili ostavljeno, već sigurno i voljeno u situaciji u kojoj mu je to najpotrebnije. Osim toga, moći će se informirati o pravima djece pacijenata i njihovih roditelja za vrijeme liječenja i hospitalizacije._

*Radionica je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je jedan sat. 

Veselimo s vašem dolasku.*

----------


## ivancica

hop   :Smile:

----------


## BHany

*U srijedu, 22. listopada 2008.* u klubu Paklena naranča koji se nalazi u sklopu prostorija *Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice* u Europskoj aveniji u Osijeku, održat će se *predavanje o važnosti korištenja dječjih autosjedalica.*

Predavanje vodi educirana savjetnica i članica rodinog projekta Sigurno u autosjedalici, a pozvani su svi.

Početak predavanja je u *18 sati*, predviđeno trajanje je jedan sat, a predavanje je besplatno.

Veselimo se vašem dolasku.

----------


## bina

Kada će se znati sat početka za predstojeće radionice i predavanja u Osijeku? Slijedeće je dojenje u GKO pa bih htjela podržati događaj a i poslati obavijesti i linkove frendicama trudnicama!
I inače jel OK doći u podršci ili je predviđeno samo kao edukacija za polaznice?
Thnx

----------


## mamaja

mala škola dojenja počinje u 17.00, a preostale dvije u 18.00

mala škola dojenja je namijenjena trudnicama i njihovim partnerima, ali i svima zainteresiranima za temu, a cilj joj je osnažiti buduće mame i olakšati im početak dojenja.

----------


## mamaja

samo da i ovdje dodam da je zbog ograničenog broja polaznika potrebna prijava na 095 831 77 64.

----------


## anjica

:Smile:

----------


## miki8

može li se negdje naći materijal s predavanja o autosjedalicama, s obzirom da nisam bila u mogućnosti otići...?

----------


## mamaja

22.11. smo u merkatoru od 10-12, najavit ćemo na vrijeme
ili na predavanju o odgovornom roditeljstvu 25.11.

samo, molim te, podsjeti me da ti ponesem   :Smile:

----------


## miki8

bili smo po trgovinama i odlučili se za MC Priori SPS. Pa nam onda ipak neće trebati taj materijal. Hvala. Što kažete na naš izbor?

----------

